# Is the group 'Freinds of the Traflagar Square pigeons' still around?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

A freind told me many Londoners were angered by legislation to ban feeding the pigeons in Trafalgar Square. A chum told me about a group, 'The Freinds of the Trafalgar Sqaure Pigeons' that are fighting for the right to feed the pigeons- and they will feed them anyway, despite any laws to the contrary. If this group is still around, I applaud them. Pigeons have rights too, and Im happy to hear there are many pigeon fanciers in London who care about the well being of ferals.
What is the fine , if one is caught feeding the pigeons? Is there any move to reverse the law that bans the feeding of the pigeons in London?

Thanks

TCS

Boston MA


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The group is still around and fighting at various fronts. 

http://www.savethepigeons.org/

They have all the evidence they need to show that they have achieved a drastic reduction in numbers without resorting to cruelty.


Ken Livingstone can only provide evidence that the GLA had spent a drastic amount of money on introducing bloodsports into the City Capital.

I can't imagine what possess people to allow a man to evil represent them as Mayor.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Ken Livingstone can only provide evidence that the GLA had spent a drastic amount of money on introducing bloodsports into the City Capital.

I can't imagine what possess people to allow a man to evil represent them as Mayor.[/QUOTE]




I take it the Mayor wants to reduce pigeon numbers by killing them? If he has such a callious opinion of the most delicate of creatures, id hate to think what he thinks of the people in london.....
You can tell a great deal about a person's charcter by how they treat animals- If they would like to see animals killed- well, lets say i'll never have them over for tea anytime soon...Its surprising, as the British seem to have such a deep rooted respect for animals-To have this pigeon hater crawl up into a position of power is strange. i hope there are others in the British governemnt who are sympathetic to the pigeons, who at least recognize that pigeons have the right to exist...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Titanic Wreck

I used to admire Ken Livingstone years ago - he was a man that ran the Greater London Council and introduced cheap bus and rail fares, better wages for firemen, nurses etc and I guess a local hero - he also expressed a fondness for animals and advocated animal welfare and on paper seemed a great guy - when he was elected Mayor it seemd a good thing until he decided the pigeons of Trafalgar Square had to go. 

The transport fares are now sky high too and I can't stand the bloke - he went back on his promises, has a horrible whiny voice and uurrgghh  - I hate the man now. A lot of people were surprised about the stances he took with the pigeons.

He's not as popular now, not by a long shot and has recently had some adverse publicity so lets hope he doesn't get re-elected. As for the pigeons, well the group are feeding them although I guess some may now have moved on to other feeding sites.

The UK does have a reputation as being a nation of animal lovers and compared to some of our European counterparts, yes we are, but we still have some things to be ashamed of so can't really go lording it too much over other nations until we get our own house into order. 

Tania xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

*I'm Mr. Livingstone's #1 fan (not!)*

I think this man is a snivelling imbecilic liar! Strong words, I know, but truly I only have to hear (or read) this stupid man's name and I see red.

I have, on more than one occasion, written e-mails to this moron, I've had the occasional answer from one of his minions, but these e-mails are usually filled with lies.

I'm still waiting for a reply to my last masterpiece - and for your entertainment thought I would quote it here :-



> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Michelle
> To: [email protected]
> Sent: Wednesday, October 04, 2006 6:47 PM
> ...


Anyway, I've made a donation to STTSP (even bought a couple of badges), would like to also find time to join in their demonstrations, but these tend to happen during weekday working hours!

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Titanic Wreck
> 
> I used to admire Ken Livingstone years ago - he was a man that ran the Greater London Council and introduced cheap bus and rail fares, better wages for firemen, nurses etc and I guess a local hero - he also expressed a fondness for animals and advocated animal welfare and on paper seemed a great guy - when he was elected Mayor it seemd a good thing until he decided the pigeons of Trafalgar Square had to go.
> 
> ...


Hi Tania!

Oh apologies for not e-mailing, been a little busy (actually been leaving the office around 9:30 most nights).

Had to chuckle when I read your message - seems we are on the same wave length, as you will see from my e-mail to old misery guts in October, I decided to get him a piece of my mind!  

Michelle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michelle, I take it you don't like him.  

That was a nice piece of work. Hope it does some good but if he is like our politicians on this side of the pond I doubt he'll even see it.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Michelle, I take it you don't like him.



 hmmm what ever gave you that idea! *lol*

Michelle


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the information- My goodness, if the mayor has such disregard for gentle beings like British pigeons- its not a far stretch to assume he couldnt care less about British people either...


----------

